# One Piece or Two Piece wheels



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, We have a 68 GTO convertible and we're in the market for a set of new wheels and tires. We're considering Rally II reproductions, and Crager S/S, among others. Could anyone tell me the pros and cons of 1 piece versus 2 piece wheels. One thing I'm concerned with on the stainless steel rims is they could scratch up the inside of the wheels when they are put on and taken off. We had some hubcaps that we used on some steel rims we bought to preserve the original rims, and those scratched the rims up every time they were removed and put back on. Good thing we took off the original rims. Anyway, any info regarding the 1 versus 2 piece wheels, and any suggestions for a brand or type of wheel for our GTO, and where to buy them, would be deeply appreciated. Thanks, Mike Watson


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Forged is stronger and generally lighter than cast.

You want as strong and as light a wheel as possible (weight savings in the suspension has huge benefits in performance).

Generally a 2 piece wheel allows for more variation in sizes, but is no better than a 1 piece wheel that fits just as well.


----------

